# ISO: Macaroni & Cheese in the crockpot



## hvacwife (Jul 31, 2004)

* I have to work all day Monday and would like to make Mac-n-cheese for dinner but would like to try it in the crockpot this time.
Do you have a recipe you would like to share with me?

Thanks,

Anna    *


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 31, 2004)

Mac and Cheese is the only food I can not eat. YUCK :!:


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2004)

I've never tried it in the crockpot, but the way we do it in the oven should turn out in the crockpot.  I love mine best made with Velveeta.  Layer cooked macaroni and slices of Velveeta, ending with the cheese as the top layer.  Pour milk over the top of it (I don't measure, but a cup or so, depending on how much macaroni and Velveeta you use--play it by ear), then cook low.  Like I said, I've never done it this way, so I don't know for sure if it will work right.  If your insert is removable and can go in the oven, you may want to put it in the oven for a few minutes before supper to brown the top just a little.

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 31, 2004)

Oh My God :!: I am goin to puke :!: Sorry....This came from a traumatic experience when I was a kid......ya don't even want to hear the story. I told my son the story(he loved mac and cheese)and he can't eat that stuff either anymore. My wife new that  to make Mac and Cheese was grounds for divorce before I married her.....however she will not let me cook with anchovies...and I love them.


----------



## MJ (Jul 31, 2004)

*!*

Wow!


----------

